# McCulloch 610



## 4x4van (Aug 25, 2002)

Just acquired a used McCulloch 610. In good working condition, what is it worth? Anything special I need to know? Haven't tried to start it (got it last night from a friend) yet... are they finicky to start? I would like to give my friend some cash for it, so any assistance would be handy.

Thanks,

Jeff Lester


----------



## sedanman (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm not familiar with that saw but let me be the first to welcome you aboard.


----------



## eyolf (Aug 25, 2002)

McC 610 about 3.75 cubes, 60cc. Very similar McC models: 605, Timber bear, etc. Available new with 16"-24" bars, .354 (extremely hard to find now) and 3/8" chain. 

One weak point on these saws is the upper av mount for the rear handle is also the airbox, which is a white-metal die casting. If the saw falls off of the back of your truck, handle-first onto the driveway, you'll break it, and parts are unavailable.

Auto-oiler on these models wasn't usually very reliable...be certain to give the manual oiler a shove now and them.

I've seen them on Ebay for up to about $125. For me that means a real-world value of $50.


----------



## bwiesner (Aug 25, 2002)

Mac has no used the .354 chain in years and never used it on the 610 saw. They may have used it on the 6-10 saw that was built in the 60's but not the newer 610 saw built in the 80's and 90's. 
If you break the air box on it I have one I'll sell you. My oppinion of the saw: It's a too saw; too heavy, too bulky, and too slow, Just like a 009 Stihl. LOL  Later Butch


----------



## Tony Snyder (Aug 25, 2002)

I did minor work on a few 610s in the early 80s. They were fair saws, fairly durable, bulky for their power though.

Value now wouldn't be very much. Parts are probably rough to find.

It is too bad we can't have easy access to all the McCulloch and Homelite parts that must have been left from all the old dealers that have quit. I can remember about a dozen closed dealers in a 25 mile circle of here. I remember one old shop (Grubb's in Palastine, Illinois) that had new unsold saws in about 1998 that were probably from the 60s, a ton of parts to. He never wanted to talk about liquidating anything even though he had one foot in the grave. Don't know what happened to the stuff.


----------



## eyolf (Aug 25, 2002)

RE: Butch:

I've got 2 610's, one bought in a box of junk at an auction, and one given to me by an old fellow as part payment for taking a tree from his garage roof. Both have broken airboxes.

The 610 from the old fellow came with a 24" hardnose bar, and .354 chain. He also provided a spare chain, also .354. There didn't seem to be enough wear on the bar to have worn out many chains, so I assumed that is what the saw was recieved with from new. A quick check through a couple of sprocket listings showed that a .354 was listed as available from Stens for this series at least until 1990.

I realize this proves nothing...a dealer wanting to rid himself of a spool of old chain could have set this up, for example, figuring he could sell the 3/8" sprocket and chain set up later.


----------



## don (Aug 26, 2002)

*Used one at a cabin*

Cut through a few logs and ran out of gas ! Really eats allot of fuel. Frankly it looks big but I wouldn't buy it unless you need the workout. You can get a pretty good saw relative to this MAC610 used for about a $100.


----------



## Tony Snyder (Aug 26, 2002)

Aren't we confussing 6-10s and 610s, totally different animals.


----------



## eyolf (Aug 26, 2002)

The 6-10 should be mostly yellow, except maybe black air cleaner lid, and look pretty much like a 10-10. It will have almost no plastic or rubber parts, except for the pull handle, and fuel hose. The air cleaner cover will have a big "M" cast right in. If the 6-10 was anything like the 10-10's brother, the 700, it wasn't a bad saw for it's time.

the 610 will look "square" and "boxy", with about as ugly a brake handle as ever was made. Most of the plastic is yellow, except the airbox lid and it's plastic knob, which are black. the choke knob is green...or is it the oiler? 

I hope I've described the 610 well enough from memory...I'm too danged lazy to run to the barn.


----------



## bwiesner (Aug 26, 2002)

oiler plunger is green and choke rod is blue.


----------



## Bronzebird (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm looking at one a friend is selling for dirt cheap. This thread has helped with the 6-10 and 610 issues!

Thanks!


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 12, 2013)

Ten years after........


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 12, 2013)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Ten years after........



Yup, back from the dead. Just to **ss off Aaron...


----------



## excess650 (Jan 12, 2013)

I bought one of them SOBs back in the 1980s. I don't know if the auto oiler ever worked, and I have replaced the "pump". I keep in my basement in case of tornado or hurricane so my house won't blow away. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 12, 2013)

55cc, 24" square ground:


----------



## excess650 (Jan 12, 2013)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> 55cc, 24" square ground:



Looks great from this side. More pics?


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 12, 2013)

That is with the 20" bar. I don't have a lot of pictures of it actually, and I need to try to clean that recoil cover. But it's a working saw. I've had to replace the oil pump (although I damaged it trying to clean it) and the ignition module. The darn thing runs great.


----------



## Bronzebird (Jan 14, 2013)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Ten years after........



Yep, new member found old information new again! 


Thanks for the pictures, I love it when people complain about old saws being heavy...were men stronger in the 1980's? (fitness trainer here poking fun)

I'm rebuilding a Stihl 036 pro and it is different with all the plastic construction inside the great little saw.


----------



## Bronzebird (Jan 14, 2013)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> 55cc, 24" square ground:



Clean looking saw, you feed horses with that hay? We have two paint horses that keep us busy!


----------



## excess650 (Jan 14, 2013)

Bronzebird said:


> <snip>Thanks for the pictures, I love it when people complain about old saws being heavy...were men stronger in the 1980's? (fitness trainer here poking fun) <snip>



I suspect WE WERE stronger 20-30 years ago.  Do you EXPECT to be as strong at 55 as you were at 25? :msp_confused:


----------



## Efisher26 (Feb 22, 2017)

So going off what ppl said so far in this thread, i may have my hands on a 610 on friday, any change in worth?


----------



## TonyM (Feb 22, 2017)

I have at least 2 or 3 610s in unknown condition. I'd send them to anyone for the cost of shipping just to get rid of them. Probably several good parts on them.


----------



## gary courtney (Feb 17, 2018)

I also have a timber bear minus carb i would give for shipping


----------



## dougand3 (Feb 17, 2018)

Efisher26 said:


> So going off what ppl said so far in this thread, i may have my hands on a 610 on friday, any change in worth?


If you can get $90 for a good runner, grab the cash and run like a bandit. If you run it yourself, maybe look into prepaid hernia surgery - it's like picking up your push mower by the deck.
BUT it is a torquey 60cc saw.


----------



## softdown (Oct 8, 2020)

Geez - so much for thinking arboristsite would be nothing but manly men. It weighs a couple pounds more than modern saws. The saw seems pretty good. The design though? Ugh.


----------



## August76 (Jun 4, 2022)

softdown said:


> Geez - so much for thinking arboristsite would be nothing but manly men. It weighs a couple pounds more than modern saws. The saw seems pretty good. The design though? Ugh.


Seems pretty light to me. I just picked up the eager beaver version of the pro Mac 610 3.7ci
Old threads are useful. What's not useful is a million different threads about the same thing. Learn from the past not ignoring it. Pretty real today


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jun 4, 2022)

Mine still runs and I pulled a 28" bar with it a few years back. Bought in 1978, and I will never forget the big red oak tree that I dropped with it after the gypsy moths defoliated the tree in two straight years. I used that oak to heat the house. I hand split all the oak rounds. Here's the saw that allowed all that to happen:


----------



## August76 (Jun 4, 2022)

Wood Doctor said:


> Mine still runs and I pulled a 28" bar with it a few years back. Bought in 1977, and I will never forget the big red oak tree that I dropped with it after the gypsy moths defoliated the tree in two straight years. I used that oak to heat the house. I hand split all the oak rounds. Here's the saw that allowed all that to happen:
> View attachment 993426


There must be several variations of these saws? I believe that this one is a 1985


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jun 4, 2022)

August76 said:


> There must be several variations of these saws? I believe that this one is a 1985


Double checked. It's likely a 1978. I still have the 1978 receipt, but it might have rolled off the production line in late 1977.


----------



## August76 (Jun 5, 2022)

Wood Doctor said:


> Double checked. It's likely a 1978. I still have the 1978 receipt, but it might have rolled off the production line in late 1977.


These new saws won't last that long with all the plastic


----------



## Joemama68 (Aug 14, 2022)

bwiesner said:


> Mac has no used the .354 chain in years and never used it on the 610 saw. They may have used it on the 6-10 saw that was built in the 60's but not the newer 610 saw built in the 80's and 90's.
> If you break the air box on it I have one I'll sell you. My oppinion of the saw: It's a too saw; too heavy, too bulky, and too slow, Just like a 009 Stihl. LOL  Later Butch


I need an airbox for one could we arrange a sale?


----------



## Joemama68 (Aug 14, 2022)

TonyM said:


> I have at least 2 or 3 610s in unknown condition. I'd send them to anyone for the cost of shipping just to get rid of them. Probably several good parts on them.


Yes please


----------

